# ipod touch plus détecté ...



## sebengalere (16 Décembre 2010)

bonsoir tout le monde. Voila ,j'ai un ipod touch 4G depuis peu.Il marchait super bien... Et puis la semaine derniere,en branchant mon ipod au Pc (windows 7) rien ... juste le bruit de la connection dans itunes,puis le bruit de deconection. Entre temps,le Pc ne m'a pas affiché l'ipod ni dans itunes,ni dans poste de travail.Un ipod fantome.Je peux meme pas le formater.J'ai essayer de la reinitialisation,le redemarage de l'ordi,suprimer et reinstaller itunes,le changement de port usb,j'ai essayé de le connecter a un autre ordi aussi ... rien. Je ne sais plus quoi faire.. envie de tout casser hahaha pouvez vous m'aider?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir, 

As-tu essayé de changer le câble qui relie ton iPod à ton ordinateur ?  

amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------



## sebengalere (17 Décembre 2010)

oui,mais c'est pareil .. l'ipod charge sur secteur mais pas sur le pc


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Décembre 2010)

Essaie de brancher ton iPod en mode DFU : 

1) Ouvrir iTunes, éteindre et débrancher votre iPod Touch du PC.
2) Brancher votre iPod Touch sur le PC, la pomme grise Apple va alors safficher à ce moment là, maintenez les touches HOME + POWER pendant 10s. (Au bout de 6sec votre iPod Touch devrait séteindre, laissez appuyer encore 4s)
3) Apres les 10sec, lâchez POWER et rester appuyer sur HOME jusquà temps que iTunes détecte votre iPod Touch (ou iPhone) qui sera alors reconnu par votre ordinateur en mode DFU.

Si ça fonctionne toujours pas, fait chauffer la garantie de ton iPod touch 

Bon courage, 
amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------



## sebengalere (18 Décembre 2010)

ça ne marche pas non plus


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Décembre 2010)

Arf, je ne vois pas ce que tu peux faire de plus, à part aller voir le SAV du magasin où tu t'es acheté cet iPod avec la facture.
Le magasin te filera un neuf en échange de celui là, normalement 

amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------

